# Very Thankful for HRT/TRT



## transcend2007 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am 46 year old 5’10” and have been on htr for 18 months.

Back in 1/11 ~ I start with 2iu’s per day of hgh and oral trochie testosterone due to my fear of the needle.  Well in September of 2011 I changed over from oral to injectible test and it was a game changer for me.

I honestly believe I am the most muscular now than I’ve been in my entire life.  I was athletic in high school, played a few different sports, and worked out with weights hard.

I can honestly say I never achieved anywhere near the results I have in this past year on hgh and injectible testosterone (5iu ED 5 on 2 off, 210mg test e EW).

It got me thinking that this is the way I was intended to be all along.  I was simply held back by a hormone deficiency that has now been corrected.

I am very thankful for htr/trt as my testosterone level now is between 800 to 900.  My sense of well being, sex drive, and general confidence have also increased in a substantial way.

Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 9, 2012)

I had some pretty fucked up problems before I started with Maximus Hrt, depression was one of them. I also had issues with not being able to gain muscle and strength after my 3 shoulder surgeries. It's been about 16 months for me now and it was like someone flipped a switch for me. I am so much better now then before in my sence of well being and in life in general. I'm only on test right now with hcg and AI of course.. I would like to get gh but through the clinic it's just too expensive I can't justify the cost....  My body has transformed a lot but I still want more and thats why my diet is super clean and I keep plugging away.....

What Hrt place do you go through??


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 9, 2012)

My problems at the time were lack of focus and zero drive to do anything. After a month or so my life started to change for the better. Dropping fat, gaining strength, looking and feeling good. It's a total 180 for me..


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 10, 2012)

Maximus.  I started with Chip and now with Mike.  They are a class act IMO.



Illtemper said:


> I had some pretty fucked up problems before I started with Maximus Hrt, depression was one of them. I also had issues with not being able to gain muscle and strength after my 3 shoulder surgeries. It's been about 16 months for me now and it was like someone flipped a switch for me. I am so much better now then before in my sence of well being and in life in general. I'm only on test right now with hcg and AI of course.. I would like to get gh but through the clinic it's just too expensive I can't justify the cost....  My body has transformed a lot but I still want more and thats why my diet is super clean and I keep plugging away.....
> 
> What Hrt place do you go through??


----------



## BigFella (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Transcend. It's a common story and I'm very glad I am in it too. Ten months of TRT and I am so much better. But I'm looking forward to HGH. My doc said he'd prescribe it when I was ready, and that's about now.

Illtemper: My depression is fixed too - to the extent that I'm letting myself say that without feeling I'm tempting fate.


----------

